# Any British people living in piedmont near Alba?



## francog (Feb 7, 2013)

Any British people living in piedmont near alba?
Hi my Name is Franco and I am married to a English lady from the Reading area, after 15 years together in England we came to Italy to build a small hotel restaurant in the Langhe area, we now have been here 8 years, and we are trying to sale and go back to England my wife always felt lonely in Italy and to be honest after I spend most of my life in England I fill lonely to, looking forward to meet expat for a chat a drink and a laugh. 
Franco Jane


----------



## curly sue (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Franco .. are you still living near Alba? If so I would love to meet you both, I am an English lady living near Cherasco  
cheers, 
Kirsty


----------

